# Washer Fluid - Buy premium stuff, or the el-cheapo stuff?



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Washer Fluid?*

I remember seeing a post about what washer fluid to use but I can't find it. It seems that the cheap stuff is building a residue on my windshield which is causing my wipers to chatter at the end of the sweep. Any thoughts?
Thanks
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (ArtWarshaw)*

My guess is that the residue on the windshield is the result of the surfactant (rinse agent) that is applied by touchless car washes, not the result of using cheap washer fluid. I use the cheapest fluid I can find - I particularly like the 99¢ a gallon Wal-Mart stuff - and I have no problems with it.
The easiest way to get rid of the residue on your glass is to use some BonAmi powder cleanser and a soggy facecloth, and to gently scrub the glass with the BonAmi. An alternative way - slightly better, but more expensive - is to use a 3M claybar and 3M gloss enhancer on the windshield. Full instructions about how to do that can be found in the VW Technical Bulletin attached to this post: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System. See the third post down for the TB, which is a PDF.
Also be aware that the windshield wiper blades are 'calender life' items, not usage-related life items. Normally they won't perform well after they have been on the car for 12 months. We tried developing an inexpensive method of replacing the blade edges only last year, but it turned out to be a disaster, and we gave up on it. The only way to renew the wiper blades is to purchase two new blades at the VW dealer. They ain't cheap, about $50 for the set, but they are worth the money.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Is the Phaeton designed as the other VW/Audi cars of that era (Passat, A4, A6 etc) that let the fresh lemon schent of the original factory washer fluid, fill the cabin everytime you clean the windshield?
I really miss that time when my car was new and had still the factory filled washer. The schent was great.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Highline)*

No. In fact, the Phaeton is designed to close off the exterior air flow when the washers are activated to prevent any malodorous scents from entering the cabin.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (PanEuropean)*

Interesting, I just droe back from NY last night in driving rain (for 4+ hours! Not pleasant, even in a Phaeton), and had the same problem even though I just replaced the wipers. I'll try your suggested method and report back - thank you for pointing it out: as usual, you are the sources of all knowledge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, I paid $74.04 (including 5% tax) for the wiper set from my dealer (no labor, I installed them myself): where can I find them for $ 50?
Stefano


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I was told by my VW dealer that the windscreen washer system on my 2006 Phaeton (which does seem to give off a very fine spray) has to have a 'fine particulate' washer fluid and that I should use only the VW branded product. I note that Michael uses a budget Walmart product, so is my, to date, obedient purchase of the VW product really necessary? 
PETER MILLS


_Modified by PeterMills at 8:32 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
I have a MY 2004 Phaeton, which uses a windshield washer nozzle part number 3D0 955 986 A. You have a MY 2006 Phaeton, which also uses the exact same part number nozzle. So, I don't think there is any physical difference between our two vehicles. However...
There is a considerable difference in how windshield washer fluid is marketed in North America vs. in Europe. In North America, the stuff is sold pre-mixed and ready to use in one gallon jugs - you just pour the contents into the tank, no mixing, no dilution. The product is sold in North America is always nothing more than methyl hydrate (also known as methanol, wood alcohol, CH3OH), water, and a blue dye. In Europe, washer fluid is sold in concentrate form, and it is possible that there may be such a thing as a 'premium' fluid that contains some kind of surfactant that will cause the spray coming out of the jets to break up into a finer liquid. So, your dealer may be telling you the truth.
However... if a gallon of cheap stuff costs 40 pence (about what it costs in North America), and it costs ₤3 to buy a bag of premium concentrate that mixes up to make a gallon of fluid, you could, in theory, dispense five times more of the cheap stuff onto the glass every wash cycle, and still come out ahead financially.







So, I think it's really a matter of personal choice - if you find you get better results with the premium concentrate, by all means buy it and use it (at least you guys have the ability to buy it), but on the other hand, if you find that the el-cheapo jugs do the job for you, you certainly won't cause any harm to the car by using the cheap stuff.
Lastly, a couple of important points about washer fluid and the Phaeton:
*1)* Be aware that there is a very fine strainer built into the neck of the fluid tank on the Phaeton. This strainer is removable - just lift it up to remove it - however, make sure it is there, and make sure you always pour whatever it is that you use through that strainer. The holes in the strainer are smaller than the holes in the washer jets. Have a look next time you fill the tank and make sure that the strainer is installed. If it is missing, you can order a new one - the part number is 3D0 955 485 A, and it is very inexpensive.
*2)* If you find that you are constantly needing to fill up the washer tank, it's probably because you are inadvertently pulling back on the washer stalk for too long. If you pull and hold the washer stalk for longer than 1.5 seconds, you will initiate a headlight washing cycle, which uses a fair amount of fluid. If you pull the stalk back and release it before 1.5 seconds, the headlights will not be washed. In other words - three 1 second squirts will use a heck of a lot less fluid than two 1.5 second squirts will, because in the first example, the headlights won't be washed, but in the second example, the headlights will get washed twice.
Michael
*Windshield Washer Strainer*
shown installed








removed from neck of tank to show what the strainer looks like


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael
I don't run it through car washes and the wiper blades are brand new. I can see a film and also, the places where the blades stutter on the windshield.
I'll try the Wal Mart stuff
Thanks for the info
Art


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (ArtWarshaw)*

Art:
You might clean your windshield with BonAmi cleaner-you can get it at most hardware stores. Has helped with mine.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (petermueller)*

I'll give it a try
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Washer Fluid? (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art:
I very much agree with Peter's suggestion to use BonAmi cleanser on the windshield. The technique is simple: Get a soggy facecloth, dump a fair quantity of BonAmi on the glass, then rub, rub, rub until your arm gets sore. Concentrate the most on rubbing the areas that are at the edge of the wiper arc, and rubbing the diagonal line that is formed where the passenger wiper blade stops its movement on the driver side of the glass, before it reverses direction.
The advantage that BonAmi has is that it is made from feldspar, and it contains no bleach... you could eat the stuff if you really wanted to. If you can't find BonAmi, just get a bottle of Comet powered cleanser at WalMart. Comet contains a bit of bleach (1.5% by weight), so if you use Comet, you have to make sure that you flood every last bit of it off the area surrounding the windshield - using a garden hose - when you are done. You should also do your best to avoid getting Comet on the painted surfaces of the car - it won't do any harm if a little bit spills and you wash it off promptly, but because of the bleach in it, it will leave a mark if any of it is left behind overnight.
I use both techniques - the clay bar first, to get rid of particulate deposits, then the Comet second, to get rid of the chemical film. When I was finished doing that, the result is just amazing - no smearing of the wiper blades, no film marks, no chatter of the blades, nothing.
When I made my drive from Florida up to Toronto earlier this week, it rained all the way from about St. Augustine right through to Toronto. I did the clay bar and Comet routine in Kentucky (took 20 minutes to do it at a coin-op car wash, so I could spray all the Comet residue out of the cracks when I was done), and once I got back on the road again, the difference was just 'night and day', compared to what visibility and wiper noise had been before. I actually don't think I need to buy new wiper blades now.
Michael


----------



## dsotm (Jun 8, 2005)

You may also want to try Rain-X. 6 or 7 dollars at Walmart. http://www.rainx.com. Usually "activates" at around 65 km/h, after that you won't need wiper blades. One downfall - can be hypnotizing during the day. I found it useful to get me home years ago when my wiper motor died about 250 kms from home, it was suggested to me by an employee at Canadian Tire. Have sworn by it since.


----------



## SanchezGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (dsotm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsotm* »_You may also want to try Rain-X. [...] One downfall - can be hypnotizing during the day. 

Very. There's nothing quite like watching water bead like that as you're sitting in traffic.

One other thing to keep in mind - clean your wiper blades! Use a paper towel dampened with washer fluid and give the blades a gentle wipe. You'll be amazed.


----------



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (SanchezGTI)*

Did somebody say washer fluid? What can I say, I was bored.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2433856


----------



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (dsotm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsotm* »_You may also want to try Rain-X. 

Give Aquapel a try. http://www.ppg.com/gls_aquapel/ It's more expensive (~6$ per application) but the effect lasts significantly longer than RainX. I've had it on for 6 months or so and it still works great. It also doesn't create the temporary "haze" that follows right behind wiper when using RainX.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (platinum_overcast)*

It seems it's time for my yearly reminder about Rainex and rain sensing wipers. The wax in Rainex clouds over your rain sensors and impares the systems ability. Think dirty contact lense.
I also used white vinegar on an old gym sock to wipe down my wiper blades every couple of weeks. I bought the good Bosch blades (3x) for my Subaru wagon after falling in love with the Phaetons blades during a New England winter. 
When I had my Phaeton for dealer training, I went through a jug of El Cheapo blue wiper fluid every couple of days. Demo-ing wiper function and the unique Phaeton headlamp cleaning system wasted fluid like crazy.
PC



_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:08 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Thanks to PC for mentioning the bit about not putting rain repellent on the little window that the rain-sensor looks out of. If you think about it for a moment... hey, if the rain disappears off the rainsensor window really quickly, then the rainsensor will never decide to activate the wipers.








I do use a rain repellent, it is the VW branded product, however, the stuff is made by Rain-X and put in a bottle with a VW logo on it. I like it, it's pretty good. I also use the VW Rain-X product on all the aircraft I fly - the same stuff, in a bottle labelled "Rain-X Aircraft Rain Repellent", costs about ten times as much.
It's also worth noting that we as owners can easily adjust the aim of the windshield wiper nozzles on the Phaeton. The nozzles are aimed correctly when the vehicle leaves the factory, but it is possible a nozzle might have been knocked by a windshield squeegee or similar and is now out of alignment. They only move up and down, and it is very simple to adjust them.
The nozzle is designed so that it can be easily tilted up or down using your fingernail to move it. All you have to do is just press up or down on the large ridge that runs horizontally across the whole assembly, and the nozzle will move.
It is quite important to have the squirter nozzle adjusted so that it sends the fluid sufficiently high up on the windshield that the rainsensor area (the dark spot at the top center of the windshield) is thoroughly cleaned. If the glass over the rainsensor is not washed, the performance of the rainsensor will degrade 'quite a bit'.
I adjust the nozzles on my car so that the fluid reaches right up to within about one inch of the top of the windshield when the car is not moving - this seems to work quite well for all speeds up to about 75 MPH - that being as fast as I have ever tested it.
Michael
*How to Adjust a Phaeton Windshield Washer Nozzle*


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Somewhere else I saw a posting from Michael which has, today, solved a windscreen washer issue that has really annoyed me. If you all know this, excuse me for repeating, but, here goes. 
When you pull the lever towards you for a windscreen wash and wipe, if you do it once, long enough to get a good spray (1.5secs +), then the headlights also are washed - this uses lots of fluid. If you do it once very quickly you get little or nothing of fluid. But if you do it twice quickly (within 1.5secs) you get a nice measured spray.
Thanks Michael.
PETER M

_Modified by PeterMills at 7:50 PM 11-3-2006_

_Modified by PeterMills at 9:50 PM 11-3-2006_


_Modified by PeterMills at 10:12 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Wanna a Bridge?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

"Wanna a Bridge?"
Can someone explain what this means, please
PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again.

Also, there is a related post about the same subject here: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post

Michael


----------



## rebeccaanderson009 (May 15, 2015)

When i went to the dealer to have my washer pump checked out as it wasnt spraying anything at all, the guy thought it was out of the fluid and just started to fill up with water, sadly for him there was tons of it left. I guess a regular gallon of washing fluid would do.


----------

